# Montrose, Michigan RCP track



## redialbutton (Apr 12, 2007)

I was thinking of setting up a good size track in the house I'm buying.

It's RCP foam and I should have a Lap counter pretty quick.

would be mostly 18th scale, I have 3 wide ovals and a wide L so far.

Somebody might even get me talked into a inside dirt track or oval if they really tried.

anybody intrested?

Montrose is west of clio, NW, of flint


Jim


----------



## laracing (Apr 2, 2007)

Well Ill tell ya redial I might be able to stop by there occasionally are you gonna charge alot to race and is the dirt track gonna be outside?
Hey just let me know I live in flint so thats not too far away is it?


----------

